# Excel VBA Open PowerPoint into slideshow mode



## gmooney (Feb 20, 2019)

Taking this code I would like to add the ability to have the PPT automatically open in slideshow mode:

Private Sub MonthlyToplinePPT()
' Opens Presentation.pptx


Dim PPT As Object
Set PPT = CreateObject("PowerPoint.Application")
PPT.Visible = True
PPT.Presentations.Open Filename:="C:\Topline\Topline Writeup.pptx"
Set PPT = Nothing


End Sub

Any thoughts?


----------



## mrshl9898 (Feb 20, 2019)

This looks to be working:


```
Private Sub MonthlyToplinePPT()
' Opens Presentation.pptx




Dim PPT As Object
Set PPT = CreateObject("PowerPoint.Application")
PPT.Visible = True
PPT.Presentations.Open Filename:="[COLOR=#333333]C:\Topline\Topline Writeup.pptx[/COLOR]"
With PPT.ActivePresentation.SlideShowSettings
    .ShowType = ppShowSpeaker
    .Run.View.AcceleratorsEnabled = False
End With
Set PPT = Nothing




End Sub
```


----------



## gmooney (Feb 21, 2019)

Thanks mrshl9898....worked perfectly!


----------

